# toshiba tv model mw27h62



## mschroe919 (Apr 23, 2008)

When I choose 4.3 pic size I get lines at top. Like video blanking lines.
I see no vert or horz controls. Is there a fix for this please.
Thanks


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

What type of video source are you looking at when this occurs?


----------



## mschroe919 (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for your reply
this happens watching tv cable chanels through the converter box or even if I hook direct
Thanks again


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

That probably eliminates the one cause that I could think of. I have played some burned DVDs that were created from video clips from different sources. I would sometimes see noise at the very top of the picture. I suspected that it was on the DVD video itself and caused by the video recoding process.

Do you see the same type of lines at the top when playing a DVD with 4:3 aspect ratio (not wide screen) content? If so, you are probably correct that your TV may have a size adjustment issue. The problem might be corrected by adjusting a control inside the TV that is not meant for end user adjustment. Might be time to call in a service technician.


----------

